# Sigma 75-300mm on Canon EOS dslr body



## Hobbes (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok, I bought a Sigma 75-300 f/4.0-5.6 DL lens earlier today along with a bunch of other crap like Canon EF 35-80 USM, EOS 1000FN and some weird looking flash. Let's just say that I paid a very very small price for those but when I attached the Sigma lens to my Canon EOS 40D body it keeps saying Error 01 and that I should clean the mount pins which look very clean to me... So I am wondering if there is something wrong with that lens itself. I have tried to search for that lens online but couldn't find anything about it . So now I am turning to you guys hoping that some of you may have used that lens before and can help me solve this problem


----------



## chantal7 (May 1, 2009)

> My 20D manual says an Error 01 is a communication problem between the camera and lens. The suggested solution is to clean the contacts.



Is it possible that that Sigma lens is not the right mount or something for your camera?


----------



## Big Mike (May 1, 2009)

Some older Sigma lenses were designed long before DSLR cameras were popular, and they can't communicate properly with modern DSLR cameras.  Many lenses have had to be 're-chipped'. 

If you can find the number or E-mail address, maybe contact Sigma and give them the SN of the lens.  They should be able to tell you if it needs to be re-chipped and how much that would  cost.


----------



## Hobbes (May 3, 2009)

chantal7 said:


> Is it possible that that Sigma lens is not the right mount or something for your camera?



Well I bought it with an older EOS 1000FN film camera and another lens for 50 bucks so it is for EOS mount otherwise it would never physically fit my 40D. Big Mike is probably right about the incompatible chip -.- but I won't even bother to contact Sigma about it lol I mean I'd rather buy a better and much newer lens than spending money to rechip that piece of crap.

Oh! and thanks for the info, Big Mike


----------



## jeffersaurusrex (May 12, 2009)

I just got the same lens off of ebay because it came with a Canon A2. I put it on my Digital Rebel and it works fine...


----------

